# Review: Nikon D5 by Ole J Liodden



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

```
Former Canon Explorer or Light Ole J Liodden, who switched to Nikon back in 2010 has completed his review of a preproduction version of the brand new Nikon D5 DSLR. The review is very well written with some very good photography.</p>
<blockquote><p>As you already has understood – the new Nikon D5 camera is in my opinion not only a small improvement, but has set new standards especially regarding the AF-system and High ISO performance which will be hard to beat for other camera models. For me it looks like Nikon has found back to the “Nikon DNA” and again has a camera that is on top of the line. I’m really looking forward to get my final version of this camera (not Beta) and use it on my upcoming photo expeditions. <a href="http://oleliodden.com/photo-gear/field-reviews/beta-test-report-nikon-d5/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>We’re looking forward in seeing Canon’s response to the Nikon D5, we think it’s going to be pretty good. :)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 12, 2016)

Well that pretty much proves that the uber high ISO of this camera is being hyped quite a bit more than it deserves. ISO 100,000 looks like crap with highly visible pattern noise. 

Those images shot at higher ISO levels don't look like anything much better than what the Canon 6D can do especially after a heavy pass of noise reduction.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 12, 2016)

I really hope the D5 is the camera Nikon users were waiting for. 

There's going to be bits of this camera that outperforms the 1DXii and there will be bits where the Canon is superior. The D5's and 1DXii's specifications are now a lock and ultimately we will enjoy either. 

But this needs to be Nikon's very best body as it will drive innovation and evolution in all manufacturers!

Well done Nikon


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 12, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Well that pretty much proves that the uber high ISO of this camera is being hyped quite a bit more than it deserves. ISO 100,000 looks like crap with highly visible pattern noise.


Same goes with D500 I suppose, I wonder why people believe that 2-3 stop jump happens just like that, "oh, now your ISO12800 looks the same as ISO1600 previously!"... Maybe it's that they also expect 1-3 stop jumps that are just not even close to being realistic (for RAW, that is).


----------



## Frage (Jan 13, 2016)

Amazing photos.


----------



## candc (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't normally read reviews on gear that I am not considering buying so I didn't. The pictures are great so its plain to see what the camera can do in the hands of someone that knows what they are doing. I suppose the reviewer was trying to demonstrate the high ISO capabilities. Some of the super high iso shots are stopped down a half stop or more and the shutter speed could have been lower as well. The shots all look good but the "super high" ISO shots just look like "high" ISO shots


----------



## Aglet (Jan 14, 2016)

visible FPN starts to show at 25k ISO, quite obvious by 100k
Hopefully production models will be improved.
reviewer seems reasonable satisfied with the AF system.
Not a camera I need, tho.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Former Canon Explorer or Light Ole J Liodden, who switched to Nikon back in 2010 has completed his review of a preproduction version of the brand new Nikon D5 DSLR. The review is very well written with some very good photography.</p>
> <blockquote><p>As you already has understood – the new Nikon D5 camera is in my opinion not only a small improvement, but has set new standards especially regarding the AF-system and High ISO performance which will be hard to beat for other camera models. For me it looks like Nikon has found back to the “Nikon DNA” and again has a camera that is on top of the line. I’m really looking forward to get my final version of this camera (not Beta) and use it on my upcoming photo expeditions. <a href="http://oleliodden.com/photo-gear/field-reviews/beta-test-report-nikon-d5/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
> <p>We’re looking forward in seeing Canon’s response to the Nikon D5, we think it’s going to be pretty good. </p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



You could have an ISO setting of 30 billion, but so what? Just having an ISO setting for some value X doesn't mean that the image will actually be usable. It could just be a bunch of dots in a vague shape of something.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 14, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Former Canon Explorer or Light Ole J Liodden, who switched to Nikon back in 2010 has completed his review of a preproduction version of the brand new Nikon D5 DSLR. The review is very well written with some very good photography.</p>
> ...


One man's usable is another mans snoozable. At least one category of people will use ISO 3,000,000 - Gear reviewers.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 14, 2016)

Aglet said:


> visible FPN starts to show at 25k ISO, quite obvious by 100k
> Hopefully production models will be improved.



I suspect the sensor fab and circuitry were locked down by the time this camera was assembled. Maybe firmware can help with noise to a certain extent, but I imagine what you see here is close to what will eventually be delivered.


----------



## dolina (Jan 30, 2016)

I and a friend were able to toy around with the D5 and D500 today. Nice camera, too bad I shoot Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2016)

When looking at high ISO shots that are out of camera jpegs, it is difficult to evaluate them because different amounts of NR are applied by different cameras.

One thing to look at is the amount of detail that is retained. Noise destroys detail, and as ISO climbs, the fine detail disappears.

We will have to wait and see what raw images with no NR look like at various ISO's, but the camera is obviously ahead of my 5D MK III by at least 2 stops.


----------

